

LinkedIn becomes a little more like Facebook. Good or bad? - MykalMorton
http://mashable.com/2010/04/29/linkedin-follow-company/

======
duck
I find that I am using LinkedIn less and less these days. It is an easy way to
keep a contact list (the adding part, but I never use it to communicate with).
Facebook does this better, so I think Facebook could completely replace them
if they add ways to group your friends and allow you to control what you share
at a group level.

~~~
sp332
Isn't that what friend lists do in Facebook?
<http://www.facebook.com/help/?page=768>

~~~
duck
It is a start, but it doesn't allow you to share say a link to HN for only
your hacker/business peeps and a "the baby just did this" for your
friends/family. As is, the HN link would just confuse my family (and maybe
scare them) and nobody but my family wants to know that my boy just drove his
car down the stairs.

~~~
whimsy
Yes it does. Click the lock. Select "Specific People" and select the
appropriate list.

